# Merry Christmas



## BigGuy (24/12/14)

Merry Christmas all you lovely people of vape land. Please drive carefully over the festive period and remember Petrol and Alcohol do not mix. 

Regards 

Craig and Hugo

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (24/12/14)

Thank you, to you guys 2. And to everyone else. 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


----------



## Dubz (25/12/14)

Merry Xmas to you guys too and everyone else in Vapeland.


----------



## BumbleBee (25/12/14)

BigGuy said:


> Merry Christmas all you lovely people of vape land. Please drive carefully over the festive period and remember Petrol and Alcohol do not mix.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Craig and Hugo


and a very Merry Christmas to you and @Sir Vape too 

You guys have outdone yourselves yet again.... yes I've opened that present (yes that one). You guys are way way way too sneaky, especially when in cahoots with @Bumblebabe 

Thank you so much guys, really!


----------



## BigGuy (25/12/14)

Its our pleasure dude. Enjoy.

while vaping my E-pipe


----------



## rogue zombie (25/12/14)

Merry Christmas to you guys... And one and all

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VandaL (25/12/14)



Reactions: Like 3


----------

